

5 minutes later, a simple file sharing solution ( Ruby ) - geoscripting
http://www.debugshell.com/2011/04/22/simple-ruby-file-sharing-solution/

======
nbpoole
Spawning a service on a random port that lets unauthenticated users write
arbitrary files to your system is a very bad idea. ;-)

If you have shell access via SSH, why not just use SFTP? Presumably it's
configured as well.

~~~
geoscripting
For a quick, one-time job, it works very well, and you don't have to bother
configuring SSH/FTP for it :). Of course, one could build a lot on top of DRb,
I just wanted to show how easy it would be :)

